

Want to innovate? Go remote - tanel
http://blog.toggl.com/2013/05/want-to-innovate-go-remote/

======
troygoode
While I'm not one to criticize companies flying teams out to Tuscan villas -
something I'd be very happy indeed to see become the next big fad - it isn't
clear to me whether the authors realize their expirement contributes nothing
to the current debate about remote workers. In this case they've actually made
their team _less_ remote if you're defining "remote" as "not in the physical
presence of their colleagues" (presumably with no home to return to at night
or non-work friends in the area, their Italian getaway is resulting in more
face-to-face time spent with one another).

